# Newcomer saying "hello"!



## J-B (Dec 18, 2015)

Just joined as I think I will be needing the resources, just purchased a used Gaggia Classic and looking forward to tinkering with it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome!!









what grinder do you have/thinking of buying?


----------



## J-B (Dec 18, 2015)

Hario
MSCS-2


----------

